# The final "How old are you?" thread



## Arbiter of Wyrms (May 12, 2005)

Taking up a suggestion offered by Mark of creative mountain games, I'll do this a bit differently than I've seen it done in the past:

In what year were you born?
(I expect that this poll should last about 3-5 years, at least, before needing a replacement.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 12, 2005)

No off topic polls please.


----------



## Turanil (May 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No off topic polls please.



Must post before it closes!


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 12, 2005)

It could be moved to meta or even general


----------



## MonsterMash (May 12, 2005)

Move it to general as it fits.


----------



## Mark (May 12, 2005)

Well played, Arbiter of Wyrms! 


Yeah, this is one of those rare instances where a nearly ON-Topic poll should probably be in the General Forum and they should probably run a News item for a day or two in order to attract as much attention to it as possible.  It'd be good for the site, the industry, and just plain enlightening for everyone who uses EN World.  Win-Win-Win all around.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2005)

Ahhh, I'm the youngest to have voted so far('86) AND I'm up at the top. That means I win.


----------



## Mark (May 12, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Ahhh, I'm the youngest to have voted so far('86) AND I'm up at the top. That means I win.




Yup, you win!  You win the right to buy the snacks for everyone!  Everyone on EN World!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Yup, you win!  You win the right to buy the snacks for everyone!  Everyone on EN World!



 HA! Funny. You don't ask the broke college kid to buy food/snacks. And if you do, you're just asking for trouble.


----------



## Mystery Man (May 12, 2005)

Let's hear it for 1969!!


----------



## devilish (May 12, 2005)

Right now the '68ers are in the lead.


----------



## diaglo (May 12, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> In what year were you born?




the right one.


----------



## Galethorn (May 12, 2005)

Woo, '87!

Oh, wait a minute, that makes _me_ the youngest to have voted...guess I'm getting snacks.

Ok, who wants their ramen dry, and who wants theirs in lukewarm water? Oh, and who wants all the flavor packets?


----------



## mojo1701 (May 12, 2005)

'86er here!


----------



## Greylock (May 12, 2005)

[ICK]I know the poll is still new and more folks will chime in, but as it stands there are only five members older than me.[/ICK]


----------



## Hellefire (May 12, 2005)

I'll take the flavor packets

Does wonders for adding a little flavor to rice 

Aaron


----------



## Crothian (May 12, 2005)

ITY looks like I'm in the middle of this whole age thing.


----------



## Desdichado (May 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No off topic polls please.



This is only semi off-topic, as it does relate to gaming.  Or, more accurately, it can be related to gaming.

Anyway, this particular poll has been done many times.  Unfortunately, the result go out of date relatively quickly.  This is a good take on it!


----------



## Xath (May 12, 2005)

85'  No snack buying for me.


----------



## the Jester (May 12, 2005)

I agree that this is both relevent and a good approach to this poll.

1971 for me....

Look, we're a bell curve!


----------



## Mystery Man (May 12, 2005)

What? Just me? C'mon 1969!!


----------



## fett527 (May 12, 2005)

The mods need to be consistent here.  I agree this is a relevant poll as it has been done many times before, but it either needs to be moved or closed under current guidelines.  Or, change those guidelines:

Polls forbidden in Off-Topic forum?


----------



## Kanegrundar (May 12, 2005)

Don't feel too bad, I'm the only '77 birth so far.

Kane


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

... There are _soo_ many options...  how can I choose just one?


----------



## Dracomeander (May 12, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> [ICK]I know the poll is still new and more folks will chime in, but as it stands there are only five members older than me.[/ICK]




Just give it time. I'm sure there's more of us ol' timers here.


----------



## Greylock (May 12, 2005)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> Just give it time. I'm sure there's more of us ol' timers here.




I would have voted the age of my new hip, but this year was not an option.


----------



## megamania (May 12, 2005)

35 10/12ths old


----------



## AIM-54 (May 12, 2005)

1981 here.  I've recently survived the trauma of reaching my mid-20's!


----------



## devilbat (May 12, 2005)

The only 1973 here, but still trying to deny I'm over thirty.


----------



## Mystery Man (May 12, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> 35 10/12ths old




Yyyyes!


----------



## JoeBlank (May 12, 2005)

Looks like the 68ers are tied with the 74ers.

I'm one of the former.


----------



## Mystery Man (May 12, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Looks like the 68ers are tied with the 74ers.
> 
> I'm one of the former.




w00000000000000000t!!!


----------



## EricNoah (May 12, 2005)

_Sixty-eight!
Sixty-eight!  
Sixty-sixty-sixty-sixty-sixty-eight!  _


----------



## mojo1701 (May 12, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> _Sixty-sixty-sixty-sixty-sixty-eight!  _




"60 606 060 608"?


----------



## griff_goodbeard (May 12, 2005)

Go 1977!


----------



## drothgery (May 12, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> The only 1973 here, but still trying to deny I'm over thirty.




1976 here. I've got a good 6 months left, even if I've got a receding hairline


----------



## Nifft (May 12, 2005)

'74 ruuuuuuulz joooo! H4x0r r0x0r!!!1!onehundredeleven

 -- N, young again


----------



## Goblyn (May 12, 2005)

1980 ... anyone remember mount St. Helens?

The sky was dark with ash and soot the day I arrived upon the earth.


----------



## The_lurkeR (May 12, 2005)

'74


----------



## Greylock (May 13, 2005)

_To whomever rounded up and shot all the gamers over age 45..._

Pssst, you missed one.


----------



## Masquerade (May 13, 2005)

With 1988, I am the new youngest.  Wonder how long it'll last . . .


----------



## Steve Jung (May 13, 2005)

1971. The year NASA launched the last of America's deep space probes. Apollos 14 and 15.


----------



## Breakstone (May 13, 2005)

Ah, nuts. I accidentally voted "1996" instead of "19*8*6"

Oh well...


----------



## Jeff Wilder (May 13, 2005)

It sure would be nice if entries with "0" results would show "nothing" instead of a little squib of color.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 13, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> _To whomever rounded up and shot all the gamers over age 45..._
> 
> Pssst, you missed one.





And right now he's REALLY slow so you should be able to catch him pretty easily....hmmmm, I could catch him, then I could do horrible things to him with fire and chocolate.  Nevermind everybody else ignore this post, I must go make some plans....

*wanders off with some blueprints and crayons*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 13, 2005)

1976! May 22, 1976: same birthday as my late grandfather. Day not date people.


----------



## thalmin (May 13, 2005)

Anchorman of the poll so far.


----------



## diaglo (May 13, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Anchorman of the poll so far.




weigh hey blow the mang down.


----------



## thalmin (May 13, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> weigh hey blow the mang down.



Behave yourself, youngster.


----------



## mojo1701 (May 13, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Anchorman of the poll so far.




How are the guns?


----------



## Belen (May 13, 2005)

1976 baby!


----------



## Belen (May 13, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> And right now he's REALLY slow so you should be able to catch him pretty easily....hmmmm, I could catch him, then I could do horrible things to him with fire and chocolate.  Nevermind everybody else ignore this post, I must go make some plans....
> 
> *wanders off with some blueprints and crayons*




Must bleach my mind.


----------



## thalmin (May 13, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> How are the guns?



Guns are in top shape, the eyes need to be replaced.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (May 14, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Must bleach my mind.





*looks innocent*  Why for?


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (May 14, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No off topic polls please.



Sorry, I guess I need to reread the rules  

Are Off-Topic threads not supposed to have polls?

I thought one of the previous threads was General and one was Off-Topic, but it sort of feels like an off-topic to me -- or a Meta-thread.  It's not about gaming at all, and it's not so much about the boards themselves (which I see Meta being for) as it is about those of us who post here.  I guess I just figured that when there doesn't seem to be an appropriate place, it ought to go into off-topic.

Oh, and more to the point, BUMP!


----------



## Mark (May 16, 2005)

115 votes?  This should have well over 500 by now.  This definitely needs to be in the General forum...


----------



## lonesoldier (May 16, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA

1989, phear!


----------



## Greylock (May 16, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> 115 votes?  This should have well over 500 by now.  This definitely needs to be in the General forum...




Agreed.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (May 17, 2005)

Is there a way for me to move the thread or is that the exclusive domain of the Mods?


----------



## mojo1701 (May 17, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> Is there a way for me to move the thread or is that the exclusive domain of the Mods?




Exclusive of the mods.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (May 17, 2005)

Does anybody know the ritual for calling one?  I'm hoping to level up later this week and really can't afford to blow a bunch of xp, but I feel silly for starting the thread in the wrong forum.

I'm broke, too, so the material component for any of the planar ally spells just isn't feasible.

Maybe if I just yell for The Prince of the Lower Aerial Kingdoms three times. . . 
but then they really frown on that in the computer lab, so I guess I'll just have to wait.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 17, 2005)

1963.


----------



## Ambrus (May 17, 2005)

73 here. Why are there so many in 74? Did their parents get all exited about D&D's first appearance and spawn their offspring in the same year?


----------



## Shemeska (May 17, 2005)

'79, and I suddenly feel young again


----------



## Asmo (May 17, 2005)

-64

Asmo


----------



## Mystery Man (May 17, 2005)

'69 and '70 are neck and neck.


----------



## Aristotle (May 18, 2005)

1976, bicentennial babies unite! ...or whatever.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (May 18, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> HA! Funny. You don't ask the broke college kid to buy food/snacks. And if you do, you're just asking for trouble.




Or Ramen Noodles...

The Auld Grump, ahhh Ramen....


----------



## derelictjay (May 18, 2005)

1977 and um...no not really proud of it. At the young edge of what appears to be the average.


----------



## Aristotle (May 18, 2005)

1974 seems to be pretty skewed. Odd to me that so many would be in that year specifically and not at least spread out over a 3 or 4 year area.

I bet the admins could give us a more definitive count, since the forums store our birth dates (so long as we entered them honestly).


----------



## krichaiushii (May 18, 2005)

'74 - a pleasant surprise, or so I am told.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (May 18, 2005)

Go 'Class' of '69!

Yay Team!

R E


----------



## Greylock (May 18, 2005)

For the record, since I haven't said so yet, I'm in the _1965_ camp.


----------



## Palskane (May 18, 2005)

September '74

Represent!


----------



## Severion (May 18, 2005)

'71 ooh ra!


----------



## D-rock (May 18, 2005)

Why is 1979 italicized, are we freaks or something.


----------



## Mark (May 18, 2005)

D-rock said:
			
		

> Why is 1979 italicized, are we freaks or something.





Hmmm...  Maybe there's something wrong with us...  Check some of the other polls.  How often have *you* chosen the italicized choice...?  I know *I* do it a LOT!


----------



## Knightfall (May 18, 2005)

1972. Of course...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 18, 2005)

Did I mention that 1976 was the Year of the Dragon...........it all makes sense now.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 18, 2005)

Alright. Fess up. Who checked 2000?


----------



## Poster Bard (May 18, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Hmmm...  Maybe there's something wrong with us...  Check some of the other polls.  How often have *you* chosen the italicized choice...?  I know *I* do it a LOT!





Me, too!  It's like we're twins!


----------



## Mixmaster (May 18, 2005)

It seems like 1970 and beyond. So basically, you all missed the beginnings of D&D, and hopped on the bandwagon later.

Interesting.....


----------



## thalmin (May 18, 2005)

I think Italicized denotes what you picked.

And I feel so alone down here at the bottom of the poll.


----------



## Allanon (May 18, 2005)

1982...I feel so young now... which means I'll outlive you all ... So anyone of you old folks who want to put me in down in your testament for the D&D/D20/RPG stuff ?


----------



## Darmanicus (May 18, 2005)

I know I've already voted but I reckon I should be allowed to vote for MORRUS also, since he's not about for another week, he's a '74 child. Dpulse303 also fits that bill.

Come on 74!!!


----------



## TerraDave (May 18, 2005)

74 is just too young!

You where only 5 or 6 when the game really started to break out. Can you even remember how big fantasy was in the late 70's and early 80's? Or how big D&D was, or even other RPGs?

Did you ever see one of the original OD&D suplements (I don't mean basic) in a toy store? 

71, that is the year, old enough to have a vague idea of what was going on, young enough to have it all imprint right to your core.


----------



## jmucchiello (May 18, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Anyway, this particular poll has been done many times.  Unfortunately, the result go out of date relatively quickly.  This is a good take on it!



Wouldn't the only way for this one to go out of date be if we changed the current dating system worldwide? Somehow I doubt that will happen anytime soon.

'67, btw. And my wife, who lacks an account here, would be another one of them '74s skewing the results.


----------



## WizarDru (May 18, 2005)

TerraDave said:
			
		

> 71, that is the year, old enough to have a vague idea of what was going on, young enough to have it all imprint right to your core.




71?  Sheesh.  Kids these days.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (May 18, 2005)

1968 with a birthday coming up real fast- June 12.


----------



## sniffles (May 18, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> _To whomever rounded up and shot all the gamers over age 45..._
> 
> Pssst, you missed one.




They missed me! Nyah nyah! Oh, wait, I'm not 45 until November. I've got everyone who's fessed up beat but you, Greylock. 

I look good for my age, don't I?  Ho ho, I wish I looked like Liv Tyler.


----------



## diaglo (May 18, 2005)

old enough to know better.

too old to give a darn.


----------



## Laman Stahros (May 18, 2005)

1963 here! The year the KING died ! And if you whippersnappers don't know who I'm talking about, then pick up your history books and go sit in the corner until you do !


----------



## Nifft (May 18, 2005)

Laman Stahros said:
			
		

> 1963 here! The year the KING died




Aragorn?!

 -- N, snark from '74


----------



## BOZ (May 18, 2005)

wow, how did us '74-ers get to be such an overwhelming majority??


----------



## Pants (May 18, 2005)

83. 

Oh yeah.


----------



## gamecat (May 19, 2005)

Eight-Five. Best year for the gen 1 300Zx turbo.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 19, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> Let's hear it for 1969!!




I like to tell people I was only in "the 60's" by the "skin of my teeth", and I didn't have teeth back then.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 19, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I like to tell people I was only in "the 60's" by the "skin of my teeth", and I didn't have teeth back then.



I wasn't even a sprkle in my parents eyes in the 60s.


----------



## MonsterMash (May 19, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> wow, how did us '74-ers get to be such an overwhelming majority??



Same age as the game - synchronicity in action?


----------



## qaaral (May 19, 2005)

Much to my unsurprise I continue to be the oldest on this forum. The only one born before WWII ended.


----------



## diaglo (May 19, 2005)

qaaral said:
			
		

> Much to my unsurprise I continue to be the oldest on this forum. The only one born before WWII ended.




John A, is that you?


----------



## thalmin (May 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I wasn't even a sprkle in my parents eyes in the 60s.



I yield to my elder.


----------



## glass (May 19, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> 1976 here. I've got a good 6 months left, even if I've got a receding hairline




Also '76, but I've got 13 months left!


glass.


----------



## glass (May 19, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Already voted. I was born in 1976 - I'm a bicentennial baby.






			
				Aristotle said:
			
		

> 1976, bicentennial babies unite! ...or whatever.




Excuse my ignorance, but bicentenary off what?

I was born in 1976, but as far as I konw the only thing remarkable about was a miserable spring followed by a summer heatwave that lasted well into autumn (and started on my birthday!  ).

EDIT: Never mind, I just typed 1776 into google, and apparently there was some trouble in the colonies that year   

glass.


----------



## Aesmael (May 19, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> EDIT: Never mind, I just typed 1776 into google, and apparently there was some trouble in the colonies that year
> 
> glass.




Sounds like you had a nasty surprise.


----------



## BOZ (May 19, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> Excuse my ignorance, but bicentenary off what?
> 
> I was born in 1976, but as far as I konw the only thing remarkable about was a miserable spring followed by a summer heatwave that lasted well into autumn (and started on my birthday!  ).
> 
> ...




something like that.


----------



## Nifft (May 19, 2005)

Just a note to mark when 1974 had exactly 74 votes. 

 -- N


----------



## diaglo (May 20, 2005)

Happy birfday, francisca


----------



## francisca (May 20, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Happy birfday, francisca



Thanks man!  I appreciate that!


----------



## Ranes (May 20, 2005)

74 - 10 = 64

Huzzah!

Who am I kidding? I don't have a receding hairline, any more.


----------



## Mark (May 22, 2005)

30,000 users and only 561 votes in the poll?  There are often times at any point in the day when there are twice as many online.  This needs a boost...


----------



## Cyberhawk (May 22, 2005)

May -74   

Actually my first memory of DnD was seeing the first Monster Manual (the one with the Unicorn and the Troll..and the creatures in the 'tunnel') in the book store.  Thought it was just the coolest thing...


----------



## Nifft (May 28, 2005)

So what demographic are we not reaching here? I've bounced & tried to draw attention from General. Where else can we link this poll from?

 -- N


----------



## Temprus (May 29, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> So what demographic are we not reaching here? I've bounced & tried to draw attention from General. Where else can we link this poll from?
> 
> -- N




We could put it in place of the top center ad on the front page!


----------



## Psychic Warrior (May 29, 2005)

Goblyn said:
			
		

> 1980 ... anyone remember mount St. Helens?
> 
> The sky was dark with ash and soot the day I arrived upon the earth.




Yeah - I watched it on TV.  I remember one old guy who lived on the side of the mountain refusing to leave when the cops came.  They couldn't force him and a few days later - boom!

Oh 1970 here.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (May 30, 2005)

Clearly, I should have started this in general rather than in off-topic.


----------



## The_Universe (May 31, 2005)

81!  Whooo!


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jun 16, 2005)

I would have sworn that EN World had more than 644 members!

Oh, wait, yeah, There are more than 600 on line right now!


Why, then have so few responded!?

It's like I put this in the wrong forum or something. . .


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 16, 2005)

Allanon said:
			
		

> 1982...I feel so young now... which means I'll outlive you all ... So anyone of you old folks who want to put me in down in your testament for the D&D/D20/RPG stuff ?




1982 and you call yourself young?  I can't believe your old, ancient, shambled remains of a body have survived this long.  People born in 1987 are young, and just turning in adults, thus making us the best age group ever!


----------



## glass (Jun 17, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> Also '76, but I've got 13 months left!




Funny I should happen across this thread again, when I have just had a birthday. Less than a year to go now...  


glass.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2005)

Did I mention that 1976 was the year of the dragon?


----------



## Nifft (Jun 17, 2005)

And yet 1974 is the year of the Tiger... and that means I can command your avatar! Mua-ha-ha-ha!!!

 -- N, fearing the man born in the Year of the Penguin...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> -- N, fearing the man born in the Year of the Penguin...



That would be my sister.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 17, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That would be my sister.




Er...

 -- N, fearing that your sister is a man


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 17, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Er...
> 
> -- N, fearing that your sister is a man




If I had a nickel for how many of those I've met on the Internet...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Er...
> 
> -- N, fearing that your sister is a man



Eh, no. My sisister is a female.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> If I had a nickel for how many of those I've met on the Internet...



Naughty, naughty!!!!!


----------



## Nifft (Jun 17, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Eh, no. My sisister is a female.




Not a man, and thus I have no fear. 

 -- N

PS: "my HAT of d'72 no KNOW LIMIT!!!1!"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 17, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Not a man, and thus I have no fear.
> 
> -- N
> 
> PS: "my HAT of d'72 no KNOW LIMIT!!!1!"



Oh...kay. Believe me she has the power to exert control just like any other man, even though she isn't one. Ptttthh.


----------



## Nail (Jun 17, 2005)

extremely cool thread!


----------



## Nifft (Jun 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ptttthh.




If you scroll back up to post #123, I think you'll see that your reply to me was a bit of a non-sequiter... which is what I'm poking fun at. "I fear the man..." -> "that would be my sister"  

 -- N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 18, 2005)

Nifft said:
			
		

> If you scroll back up to post #123, I think you'll see that your reply to me was a bit of a non-sequiter... which is what I'm poking fun at. "I fear the man..." -> "that would be my sister"



Oh!   For some reason it just didn't click.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 18, 2005)

non-sequitors don't tend to make obvious sense.

for example, i ate an apple today.  then, a duck stole my shower.  after that, i fell off a cliff.


----------



## tarchon (Jun 18, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> non-sequitors don't tend to make obvious sense.
> 
> for example, i ate an apple today.  then, a duck stole my shower.  after that, i fell off a cliff.



Non-sequiturs OTOH are conclusions that don't follow logically.
"I ate an apple today, so a duck stole my shower" is a non-sequitur.
"i ate an apple today.  Then, a duck stole my shower" is just a statement of two random unrelated events, a non-non-sequitur.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 19, 2005)

tarchon said:
			
		

> Non-sequiturs OTOH are conclusions that don't follow logically.
> "I ate an apple today, so a duck stole my shower" is a non-sequitur.
> "i ate an apple today.  Then, a duck stole my shower" is just a statement of two random unrelated events, a non-non-sequitur.




I'm in the Non-Sequiter Society, but I love pizza.

 -- N


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 19, 2005)

I got hungry, so a duck waddled by.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 19, 2005)

tarchon said:
			
		

> Non-sequiturs OTOH are conclusions that don't follow logically.
> "I ate an apple today, so a duck stole my shower" is a non-sequitur.
> "i ate an apple today.  Then, a duck stole my shower" is just a statement of two random unrelated events, a non-non-sequitur.




you just ruined my life!!!!  

because a duck stole my shower.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 19, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I got hungry, so a duck waddled by.




that's not a non-sequitor - you eat the duck!


----------



## glass (Jun 21, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> 30,000 users and only 561 votes in the poll?  There are often times at any point in the day when there are twice as many online.  This needs a boost...




It's been in my .sig for the last few days, but it's still only about 650.


glass.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jun 22, 2005)

Nifft's membership notwithstanding, Glass's signature should help the count.
I bump threads, because unlike me, ducks aren't vegetarians.

I still was born in 1974.  Cool how this thread hasn't yet been rendered obsolete, isn't it?

Isn't it?!


----------



## glass (Jun 29, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> I still was born in 1974.  Cool how this thread hasn't yet been rendered obsolete, isn't it?




Yep. I was still born in 1976, despite the fact I was 28 when I voted, and am now 29. And am therefore desperately trying to think of a funny non-sequitur   

_EDIT: ..and failing miserably, obviously._


glass.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 29, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> Yep. I was still born in 1976, despite the fact I was 28 when I voted, and am now 29. And am therefore desperately trying to think of a funny non-sequitur
> 
> _EDIT: ..and failing miserably, obviously._
> 
> ...




"How the elephant got into my pajamas I'll never know."


----------



## sniffles (Jun 29, 2005)

Laman Stahros said:
			
		

> 1963 here! The year the KING died ! And if you whippersnappers don't know who I'm talking about, then pick up your history books and go sit in the corner until you do !




Okay, I was around in '63, but I can't figure out which "king" you mean unless it was JFK.  Of course, I was only 3 in '63 - I remember being annoyed because reporting of JFK's assassination interrupted my cartoons.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 30, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> "How the elephant got into my pajamas I'll never know."



 How does an elphant fit into human sized clothing?


----------



## mojo1701 (Jun 30, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How does an elphant fit into human sized clothing?




Very, very carefully.


----------



## glass (Jul 1, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> How does an elphant fit into human sized clothing?




Paints his toes yellow and lies upside down in the custard?   


glass.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 11, 2005)

*In what year were YOU born?*

You've all heard of the seven-year itch.  

Have you ever heard of a ten day bump?


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jul 13, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> Let's hear it for 1969!!





Boo-yaaaah!  1969 roxxors!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> You've all heard of the seven-year itch.
> 
> Have you ever heard of a ten day bump?



In the Forgotten Realms it is know a a week bump!


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> In the Forgotten Realms it is know a a week bump!



A "week" or a "tenday?"  And does forgotten realms time map to real world time?  If I was born Feb 26, 1974, then when, by dales reckoning, was I born?


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 14, 2005)

I am still bitter about that whole 74 thing...damn penguins...but this thread seems to have gone to the hive...which seems appropriate.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 14, 2005)

Moderator:
Please move this thread to General, if that's not innaproppriate.
Thank you.

Non-moderator:
Please report post so a mod sees this.
Thank you.

Terra Dave:
Why are you bitter?
Are you pre- or post- '74?
People born in 1974 are never bitter.
We are of the body.  All hail Landru. You are not of the body. 
*expression of vacuous placidity is replaced by one of maniacal ire.*


----------



## TerraDave (Jul 15, 2005)

'cause I fought and lost  (in such a big way)


----------



## Nifft (Jul 16, 2005)

TerraDave said:
			
		

> 'cause I fought and lost  (in such a big way)




You can't fight the inexorable march of the penguin! Mua-ha-ha-ha-ha!!!1!

 -- N


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Aug 16, 2005)

How long must a thread lie dormant before posting to it qualifies as thread necromancy?

More importantly. . . 

*In what year were you born?*


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 16, 2005)

1978


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Sep 8, 2005)

June of '73...

And what a ride it's been...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 8, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> A "week" or a "tenday?"  And does forgotten realms time map to real world time?  If I was born Feb 26, 1974, then when, by dales reckoning, was I born?



Tenday is synonymous with week and vice versa. As per your birthdate in Dalereckoning, you'd have to ask Ed Greenwood.


----------



## Pseudonym (Sep 8, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> The only 1973 here, but still trying to deny I'm over thirty.




1973 for me as well.  Good year, from what I remember of it.


----------



## Pseudonym (Sep 8, 2005)

TerraDave said:
			
		

> Did you ever see one of the original OD&D suplements (I don't mean basic) in a toy store?




Toy store, no, but I did get to play with my father' OD&D group, who used the original material.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 18, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> How long must a thread lie dormant before posting to it qualifies as thread necromancy?
> 
> More importantly. . .
> 
> *In what year were you born?*




I'll bump it for Ya

Go '69


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Sep 18, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I'll bump it for Ya
> 
> Go '69



Thanks.


----------



## glass (Oct 3, 2005)

It's been a couple of weeks. Time for another BUMP. I think.


glass.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Oct 12, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> It's been a couple of weeks. Time for another BUMP. I think.
> 
> 
> glass.



Thanks, glass.  Maybe there's a new user out there who hasn't yet seen this thread - or an old, recalcitrant user who refuses to acknowledge it.


----------



## glass (Oct 13, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> Thanks, glass.  Maybe there's a new user out there who hasn't yet seen this thread - or an old, recalcitrant user who refuses to acknowledge it.



Well, 754 people have voted so far, and ENworld has several thousand members, so I'd say there was scope to gather a few more votes!


glass.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 13, 2005)

Have I mentioned that I was born in the Year of the Dragon?


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Oct 26, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> Well, 754 people have voted so far, and ENworld has several thousand members, so I'd say there was scope to gather a few more votes!
> 
> 
> glass.



Okay, sadly enough, my thread has died.  I can understand.   Better that it should die than become another bumpthread, I suppose.  Other how-old-are-you threads will come along as they always do.  In the mean time, I will desist from the onholy practice of thread necromancy, as I don't have time for it anyhow, and I've committed it too often already on this thread alone.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 27, 2005)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> Okay, sadly enough, my thread has died.  I can understand.   Better that it should die than become another bumpthread, I suppose.  Other how-old-are-you threads will come along as they always do.  In the mean time, I will desist from the onholy practice of thread necromancy, as I don't have time for it anyhow, and I've committed it too often already on this thread alone.





But it *is* the definitive EN World Age poll/thread. 

Put a link in your sig and give her a bump every couple of months if someone else doesn't.  You'll likely get a dozen to a couple of dozen new voters each time, if not more.

One of the tricks is to make sure and bump it and make mention of it as an aside/parenthetical in other busy threads (with a link) every now and again.  For instance, if you post in the Gygax thread (which gets read a LOT), add a PS to your post pointing people to the poll.  No one should really mind if you do it fairly unobtrusively and not in an attention-grabbing way.  Anytime you see a thread in the General Forum with a couple thousand views, if you are already postin anyway, add that addendum.  The stragglers will add up tremendously over time.

You've done a good thing here, my friend.  Chin up!


----------



## glass (Oct 27, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> But it *is* the definitive EN World Age poll/thread.
> 
> Put a link in your sig and give her a bump every couple of months if someone else doesn't.  You'll likely get a dozen to a couple of dozen new voters each time, if not more.
> 
> ...



I am never quite sure whether it's 'hear hear', or 'here here' you say if you agree. But whichever, I do.


glass.


----------



## glass (Oct 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Have I mentioned that I was born in the Year of the Dragon?



Me too!


glass.


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 6, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> I am never quite sure whether it's 'hear hear', or 'here here' you say if you agree. But whichever, I do.
> 
> 
> glass.




http://www.wsu.edu/~brians/errors/hear.html

http://www.straightdope.com/mailbag/mhear.html

http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/178100.html


----------



## mojo1701 (Dec 6, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> I am never quite sure whether it's 'hear hear', or 'here here' you say if you agree. But whichever, I do.
> 
> 
> glass.




I do believe it's "hear, hear." Just like it's "Yea or nay." Usually when I write "Yea" in terms of an exclamation of joy, I write "Yay," but if it's the affirmative, it's "yea" for me. 

And then there's those people that use "Yea" instead of "Yeah."


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jun 25, 2006)

During the great crash and subsequent restoration, some votes and/or comments may have been lost.  

I'm using this as an excuse for a little thread necromancy.  Please be sure you've voted.


----------



## Heckler (Jun 26, 2006)

More love for '68.

Eerily, I just recieved one of those random, "Seniors, if you'll need help paying for your funeral expenses...," ads in the mail.

I think I just aged about 20 years.  Someone hand me my walker.


----------



## Kormydigar (Jun 27, 2006)

69 DUDES!!!!!!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 26, 2006)

Threadomancy


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 26, 2006)

83!  Whooo!


----------



## tkkn123 (Nov 26, 2006)

Interesting.... at this point, looks like we have a nice bell shape curve with the peak at 1974.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 26, 2006)

tkkn123 said:
			
		

> Interesting.... at this point, looks like we have a nice bell shape curve with the peak at 1974.




Apparently D&D is most popular among those who were born the year it was first published.


----------



## megamania (Nov 26, 2006)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Must post before it closes!




05 12 05   and still going!   LOL


----------



## megamania (Nov 26, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Apparently D&D is most popular among those who were born the year it was first published.




at least with people here.  A similiar poll on WoTC would dramatically shift into the 80's I suspect.


----------



## megamania (Nov 26, 2006)

Kormydigar said:
			
		

> 69 DUDES!!!!!!





Ditto- a good year to be born.


----------



## Dog Moon (Nov 26, 2006)

megamania said:
			
		

> Ditto- a good year to be born.




Except for the fact that it means yer really old.


----------



## Aurora (Nov 26, 2006)

The 70's definitely take the cake in this poll.


----------



## megamania (Nov 26, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Except for the fact that it means yer really old.  [/QUOTE
> 
> Well then sonnyboy.... can you help me find my cane.   I seemed to have lost my bi-focals....


----------



## Crothian (Nov 26, 2006)

Wow, one of nine people are from 74.  That is quite a spike.


----------



## Dragongirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Should never ask a girl to tell her age, much less a dragongirl.

That said, I did vote.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 27, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> 83!  Whooo!



 Hey, me too!


----------



## chakken98 (Nov 27, 2006)

1980, ah...during the time of cheesy hairbands....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 27, 2006)

Year of the Dragon ('76), baby:


----------



## Mycanid (Nov 30, 2006)

Also 1969 here....


----------



## Xyanthon (Nov 30, 2006)

Lots of 30 somethings   .


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Dec 1, 2006)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Also 1969 here....



 Damn, we're old.


----------



## Mycanid (Dec 1, 2006)

Infiniti2000 said:
			
		

> Damn, we're old.




I know what you mean. 37!  

::sigh:: well ... you're only old once, eh?

Now where did I put those false teeth....


----------



## Aurora (Dec 1, 2006)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now where did I put those false teeth....



One of your cats probably hid them


----------



## Mycanid (Dec 1, 2006)

Aurora said:
			
		

> One of your cats probably hid them




Probably Kaboodle ran off with em....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2006)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Probably Kaboodle ran off with em....



You sure it wasn't Wilykit or Wilykat?


----------



## Mycanid (Dec 1, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You sure it wasn't Wilykit or Wilykat?




No my good sir.  Check out the Kitten Kaboodle thread for the only possible culprits ... although a mountain lion and her cub HAVE been seen in the area recently. Hmm....  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 1, 2006)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No my good sir.  Check out the Kitten Kaboodle thread for the only possible culprits ... although a mountain lion and her cub HAVE been seen in the area recently. Hmm....  :\



Well, that certainly would stink. I'll say a prayer for Kaboodle tonight.


----------



## Mycanid (Dec 1, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, that certainly would stink. I'll say a prayer for Kaboodle tonight.




S'allright ... I haven't let Kaboodle out of the room she is in since I found her. I guess the mountain lion could leap through the window or something. She'd have to be REAL hungry though, I guess. But when they get old, I am told they will get REAL desperate.

Nonetheless, I am sure 'ole Kaboodle appreciates the thought, intent AND action on your part!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 2, 2006)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> S'allright ... I haven't let Kaboodle out of the room she is in since I found her.



Well, I am glad you found Kaboodle.


----------



## megamania (Dec 2, 2006)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Also 1969 here....




21 for the 16th time is what I say.   Pass me the walker is what I feel.   Another for the 1969 section.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Now where did I put those false teeth....



 Next to diaglo's Depends.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (May 14, 2007)

*bump*

bump


----------



## Dog Moon (May 14, 2007)

Awww, I've already voted on this poll.


----------



## GAAAHHH (May 14, 2007)

April 19, 1974.

It was a very good year...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 14, 2007)

70's Dragon baby.


----------



## Ferret (May 14, 2007)

I just shoved all this data into excel. The median is about 32, the lower quartile is about 29, and the upper is about 36-37. So thats an interquartile range of about 8 years. The whole thing isn't skewed. This means its a pretty even split between the young'uns and the old codgers


----------



## Mycanid (May 14, 2007)

Codger eh?    

You young whippersnappers have no respect for your elders these days....

  

Ah ha! Found my false teeth! Yay!

Edit: The false teeth are not for my fungal form but for my bipedal, mammalian form, so don't ask.


----------



## Ferret (May 14, 2007)

You lot need to be kept in check!


----------



## Mycanid (May 14, 2007)

Hey ... I accept checks, but prefer online transfers directly to my account.


----------



## Ferret (May 14, 2007)

You know what checks are? Can't be that old!    Joke!


----------



## Mycanid (May 14, 2007)

Yeah. 

Besides, never watched hockey?  :\


----------



## Ferret (May 14, 2007)

Oh! Body checks! I watched hockey in Austria. It amazed me how the Austrians chanted to the same tune as we do, maybe not the same words.


----------



## Mycanid (May 14, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Oh! Body checks! I watched hockey in Austria. It amazed me how the austrians chated to the same tune as we do, maybe not the same words.




They chatted to the same tune?   

Err ... chanted? Cheated? Chateaued?


----------



## Ferret (May 14, 2007)

Chateaued? Sounds good to me!


----------



## Mycanid (May 14, 2007)

No doubt they were playing by their own house rules.


----------



## Ferret (May 14, 2007)

The Ice Barrens often do!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 14, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> No doubt they were playing by their own house rules.



They need errata!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## megamania (Aug 26, 2007)

Was this bumped so that a twelth similiar site was not created.....?


----------



## Griffith Dragonlake (Aug 26, 2007)

Can we sticky this?


----------



## Philotomy Jurament (Oct 13, 2007)

bump


----------



## megamania (Oct 13, 2007)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Awww, I've already voted on this poll.





me too.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Feb 24, 2008)

*still up-to-date*

My birthday is in two days and I don't have to change my answer.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2008)

I think this is a really interesting poll. I wonder how accurate a sample this is of the general population of gamers?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 25, 2008)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think this is a really interesting poll. I wonder how accurate a sample this is of the general population of gamers?



 I think the usual assumption is that here at ENWorld we skew a bit higher on the age end than the 'average population' of gamers.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I think the usual assumption is that here at ENWorld we skew a bit higher on the age end than the 'average population' of gamers.



 A small bit or a large bit, do you think? Do you not thing the average game is in his mid- to late- 30s?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 25, 2008)

Arbiter of Wyrms said:
			
		

> My birthday is in two days and I don't have to change my answer.



Happy B-Day!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 25, 2008)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> A small bit or a large bit, do you think? Do you not thing the average game is in his mid- to late- 30s?



 The average ENWorlder is definitely in the mid to late 30s...but I'd say the average gamer is in their 20s. If you listen to most people's stories here of when they started playing, its in that age bracket. Thing is, a lot of those players seem to stop after college.

Of course, to throw another wrench into it, you get the old complaint about the WotC forum being filled with 13 year olds. Sure, its an exaggeration, but there's definitely a large population of teenagers playing the game and either talking about it on other boards or just not talking about it at all.


----------



## Megaton (Feb 25, 2008)

1982 here. Not sure how I should feel about being 25.


----------



## kenobi65 (Feb 25, 2008)

Megaton said:
			
		

> 1982 here. Not sure how I should feel about being 25.




You should feel good about the fact that you were born in the same year that I started playing D&D.


----------



## Megaton (Feb 25, 2008)

Then I will, and congratulations on your anniversary!


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Feb 26, 2008)

And I bet you thought that you were too old to be called whippersnapper!  

Why, in my day, it was good to have a low armor class. We had tables for everything! None of this standardization, and formulae and BALANCE.  By gods, I still remember when...


----------



## Goose (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, it definately seems those born in the 70's are the DnD generation.


----------

